# Best all around call...



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 3, 2012)

In the market for a new duck call. What would yall say is the best all around duck call for the $100 range??? I just ran across Toxic Calls but im not sure if they are any good or not, anybody have any experience with them? I have worked with cheaper calls for a while now and i just want to make a little step up. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 3, 2012)

Just have to try some different calls. What fits me may not fit you.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 3, 2012)

Hobo ICU2


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 3, 2012)

LipRip'r said:


> Hobo ICU2



I second this but if I am correct it's $139.. But either way tried a friends decided I needed my own and I love it its the go to on my lanyard


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 3, 2012)

That is a little out of my price range, but i will definetley keep it in mind. Thanks for the help


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 3, 2012)

Toxic all the way man, love them and can't beat the price. Go to youtube to hear one.


----------



## labradoodle (Dec 3, 2012)

toxic =junk

a good used rnt,hobo,or


----------



## jharrell (Dec 3, 2012)

I just bought a Hobo hunter. I really like it so far and it was only $50. I an pretty new to duckhunting myself and when I feel like I can blow it really good then I may try a more pricey one.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 4, 2012)

MrDuckKiller said:


> In the market for a new duck call. What would yall say is the best all around duck call for the $100 range??? I just ran across Toxic Calls but im not sure if they are any good or not, anybody have any experience with them? I have worked with cheaper calls for a while now and i just want to make a little step up. Any help is appreciated!



most of your acrylic calls are going to over $100 and your wood calls will be around 70-85 

but with saying that i would recommend a cocobolo Echo XLT. or look around at the other duck hunting forums and look at the classified you can get really nice calls for alot cheaper and they are practically brand new.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 4, 2012)

This is like an e-collar for a duck...stop em in their tracks. Time for y'all to call Clent.

TR


----------



## wray912 (Dec 4, 2012)

i like my buck gardner spitfire, lot of range and easy to run and its only $60


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 4, 2012)

You can't got wrong with RNT. Do the cut down calls blow any differently or what is special about them?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 4, 2012)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> You can't got wrong with RNT. Do the cut down calls blow any differently or what is special about them?



They take more air and the actual air presentation is different. But if you learn to run one, its hard to go back to a j-frame. Clent's cutdown is the real deal and there are folks using these calls from the timber all the way up to NoDak with great results. I wont be caught dead without one on my lanyard.


----------



## badhaircut13 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hands down an acrylic mossy creek, and for 75 bucks makes it even better. Wayne can get you just about any color/combination you want, single or double. They have some sound files on YouTube if you search mossy creek game calls or something.


----------



## Triple BB (Dec 4, 2012)

Rnt


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 4, 2012)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> You can't got wrong with RNT. Do the cut down calls blow any differently or what is special about them?



more air, no back pressure "built in" to the call.  air presentation is a bit of a learning curve.  i have a few of clents as well as a McCullough OLT, BSOD, and an RNT.


----------



## millet21 (Dec 4, 2012)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> You can't got wrong with RNT. Do the cut down calls blow any differently or what is special about them?



Cut Downs are where its at! Believe me I killed 35 ducks over one last season. A cut down call is like the mojo of the mouth!! Might as well not even shoot the ducks cause they are gonna fall out of the sky dead! Get one and get in the woods you will see..


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 4, 2012)

labradoodle said:


> toxic =junk
> 
> a good used rnt,hobo,or



Maybe you haven't really heard one cause i can promise you i can call more ducks in with my toxic than i can with my rnt or echo


----------



## millet21 (Dec 4, 2012)

hunter797 said:


> Maybe you haven't really heard one cause i can promise you i can call more ducks in with my toxic than i can with my rnt or echo



This must be why Toxic is so famous!!


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 4, 2012)

millet21 said:


> This must be why Toxic is so famous!!



Who said the call had to be famous to sound good? i also use custom calls from a man in arkansas that probably none has ever heard of and i can bet you it sounds just as good if not better than any rnt hobo or echo


----------



## labradoodle (Dec 4, 2012)

hunter797 said:


> Maybe you haven't really heard one cause i can promise you i can call more ducks in with my toxic than i can with my rnt or echo



or maybe i have. when you call the owner of a company because an insert WILL NOT come out of a call and he informs you to stick it in a freezer for a while to get the insert out. so if you needed to make an infield tune how do you do this? have a refrigerator with you at all times? the new ones looke like grafitti garbage as well.

i like to spend money on quality.

their calls do sound good especially their goose calls, but lacking craftsmanship imo


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 4, 2012)

labradoodle said:


> or maybe i have. when you call the owner of a company because an insert WILL NOT come out of a call and he informs you to stick it in a freezer for a while to get the insert out. so if you needed to make an infield tune how do you do this? have a refrigerator with you at all times? the new ones looke like grafitti garbage as well.
> 
> i like to spend money on quality.
> 
> their calls do sound good especially their goose calls, but lacking craftsmanship imo



I have had a RNT that i had to put in the freezer and use big welding gloves on to pull apart. Actually a lot of calls will do this.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well I have never had problems with my personal call pulling apart. Toxic calls I believe have that happen because they aren't even acrylic so this is one reason and also why they are cheaper than most duck calls.


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 4, 2012)

I do believe that Toxic calls are acrylic. Not turned acrylic, but poured.


----------



## Folsom (Dec 4, 2012)

Toxic calls don't sound awful if you really know how to run a call and if that is the case you can make most any call sound ok. Toxic is cheaply made and you will have to play with them out of the box. 

You have a lot of options you can go with. A few questions you want to ask your self before purchasing a call would be....
What ducks do you target the most?
Where are you going to hunt Georgia or a true flyway state?
Are you really wanting to commit and make yourself an above average duck caller or would you be happy just to be happy not to scare birds away.

If you are just planning on hunting Ga 90% of the time and could care less about really practicing on how to run a call. I believe a good echo half and half would be great. They don't have great volume but they are very forgiving and easy to control. If you want to really get with it, look into hobo, echo, lares, rnt, or other call companies for a good acrylic single reed.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well yeah, that might be the case. but I am not 100% sure. I know its a different type of material. This is one reason why I believe that its cheaper than most calls.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 4, 2012)

MrDuckKiller said:


> In the market for a new duck call. What would yall say is the best all around duck call for the $100 range??? I just ran across Toxic Calls but im not sure if they are any good or not, anybody have any experience with them? I have worked with cheaper calls for a while now and i just want to make a little step up. Any help is appreciated!



Best all-around call for me would be the RNT Short Barrel. Is it my favorite call, no, but in terms of being extremely versatile, its near the top of the list.


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 4, 2012)

All this has been a lot of help. I dont want to just be able to call good enough where the ducks wont scare away, i want to get really good eventually, and thats why i have been practicing constantly. Calling would be a hobby of its own, not just for hunting.


----------

